# Daniel Fast 2014 - Encouragement, Recipes, etc.



## Reminiscing (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to the Daniel Fast 2014 thread!  This is a place for us to encourage each other, pray for each other, share recipes, ask questions, etc.  Please let us know what day you will begin your fast so that we can cheer you on!  

The Daniel Fast is a 21 day fast from meats, dairy, breads, and other items.  Below is information on what should and should not be eaten.  I it copied from the 2013 thread and included the link as well.  

I will begin my fast on Sunday, January 5th.  I know some ladies are starting sooner so I will begin praying for you tonight.  Happy New Year and Happy Fasting to all of you!


DANIEL FAST INFORMATION

http://danielfast.wordpress.com/daniel-fast-food-list/

Please make sure to READ THE LABEL when purchasing packaged, canned or  bottled foods. They should be sugar-free and chemical-free. Keep this in  mind as you review this list of acceptable foods.

Foods to include in your diet during the Daniel Fast

All fruits. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned. Fruits  include but are not limited to apples, apricots, bananas, blackberries,  blueberries, boysenberries, cantaloupe, cherries, cranberries, figs,  grapefruit, grapes, guava, honeydew melon, kiwi, lemons, limes, mangoes,  nectarines, oranges, papayas, peaches, pears, pineapples, plums,  prunes, raisins, raspberries, strawberries, tangelos, tangerines,  watermelon

All vegetables. These can be fresh, frozen, dried, juiced or canned.  Vegetables include but are not limited to artichokes, asparagus, beets,  broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, celery, chili  peppers, collard greens, corn, cucumbers, eggplant, garlic, ginger  root, kale, leeks, lettuce, mushrooms, mustard greens, okra, onions,  parsley, potatoes, radishes, rutabagas, scallions, spinach, sprouts,  squashes, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, turnips, watercress, yams, zucchini,  veggie burgers are an option if you are not allergic to soy.

All whole grains, including but not limited to whole wheat, brown rice,  millet, quinoa, oats, barley, grits, whole wheat pasta, whole wheat  tortillas, rice cakes and popcorn.

All nuts and seeds, including but not limited to sunflower seeds,  cashews, peanuts, sesame. Also nut butters including peanut butter.

All legumes. These can be canned or dried. Legumes include but are not  limited to dried beans, pinto beans, split peas, lentils, black eyed  peas, kidney beans, black beans, cannellini beans, white beans.

All quality oils including but not limited to olive, canola, grape seed, peanut, and sesame.

Beverages: spring water, distilled water or other pure waters.

Other: tofu, soy products, vinegar, seasonings, salt, herbs and spices.

Foods to avoid on the Daniel Fast

All meat and animal products including but not limited to beef, lamb, pork, poultry, and fish.

All dairy products including but not limited to milk, cheese, cream, butter, and eggs.

All sweetenersincluding but not limited to sugar, raw sugar, honey, syrups, molasses, and cane juice.

All leavened bread including Ezekiel Bread (it contains yeast and honey) and baked goods.

All refined and processed food products including but not limited to  artificial flavorings, food additives, chemicals, white rice, white  flour, and foods that contain artificial preservatives.

All deep fried foods including but not limited to potato chips, French fries, corn chips.

All solid fats including shortening, margarine, lard and foods high in fat.

Beverages including but not limited to coffee, tea, herbal teas, carbonated beverages, energy drinks, and alcohol.

Remember, READ THE LABELS!


----------



## foxee (Dec 29, 2013)

Starting my fast 1/1!


----------



## FriscoGirl (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going to start Jan 5th… 

Is it necessary to buy the book "The Daniel Fast: feed your soul, strengthen your spirit and renew your body"?


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm starting on Jan 2nd. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Divine. (Dec 29, 2013)

Count me in. I think I want to start my fast tomorrow. I went shopping today and boy oh boy...there's so many things you CAN'T eat  Whole Foods nearly cleaned my bank account. This will be my first time doing a Daniel Fast and I am excited!


----------



## JewelleNY (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll be starting for the New Year too!  I did this last year and it felt great.  I came up with some really good recipes and found a lot on Pinterest.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Dec 29, 2013)

JewelleNY said:


> I'll be starting for the New Year too!  I did this last year and it felt great.  I came up with some really good recipes and found a lot on Pinterest.



What did you search for on Pinerest?


----------



## Country gal (Dec 29, 2013)

My aunt is doing this fast.  It sounds like a good idea to start the new year off right.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I"ll be starting this later on this week or next Sunday, I want to order a few books on this first and pray about the ideal length of time to do it.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 29, 2013)

Im in I will be starting my fast on the 2nd of Jan wish me luck, this will be my first one


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2013)

FriscoGirl said:


> I'm going to start Jan 5th…
> 
> Is it necessary to buy the book "The Daniel Fast: feed your soul, strengthen your spirit and renew your body"?



I'm starting on the 5th as well...I actually borrowed the book from my local library. It provided a general reference, but wasn't a necessity in my opinion.


----------



## avi1derful (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing this, but I'm afraid I won't be able to successfully completely.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2013)

avi1derful said:


> I'm thinking about doing this, but I'm afraid I won't be able to successfully completely.



avi1derful, pray about it first. It's a challenge, but God will give you the strength you need to be successful.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 30, 2013)

avi1derful said:


> I'm thinking about doing this, but I'm afraid I won't be able to successfully completely.



Pray on it. The Lord will see you through


----------



## alicianicole (Dec 30, 2013)

I will be starting the fast on the 2nd.  I am so nervous!  I just don't want to fail.  I have made drawing nearer to the Lord a priority for 2014.  I want to go for the full 21 days but my church is having a volunteer banquet on the 18th.  

I'll have to pray for direction and guidance on the duration of the fast.


----------



## avi1derful (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement, I will pray on it before I make a final decision.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread. I will be starting the beginning of the year.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 30, 2013)

avi1derful said:


> I'm thinking about doing this, but I'm afraid I won't be able to successfully completely.



God has not given us a spirit of fear... (2 Timothy 1:7)

With God all things are possible... (Matthew 19:26)

If you decide not to do the fast, don't let fear be the reason.  Continue to pray and let God lead you.  If He leads you to do the fast, trust that he will give you the strength to get through it.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay!  So glad to see you're back WhipEffectz1!  And, so glad for all the other ladies who are fasting with us this time.  I felt the peace and blessings of my 2013 fast all year long and I know that the 2014 fast will be even better!


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 30, 2013)

FriscoGirl said:


> I'm going to start Jan 5th…
> 
> Is it necessary to buy the book "The Daniel Fast: feed your soul, strengthen your spirit and renew your body"?



Hi FriscoGirl, I didn't buy the book last year.  Instead, I followed a Daniel Fast devotional that my sister's church gave out.  This year I'm going to use a new women's devotional book I purchased that's focused on women of the Bible.  Along with this fast, I feel God calling me to not just read, but study, the Bible.

If you purchase the book, let us know how it is.


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 30, 2013)

Country gal said:


> My aunt is doing this fast.  It sounds like a good idea to start the new year off right.



For me it eased a lot of my stress and worry over the year to come.  I have never felt more focused and closer to God than I felt this year after doing the fast last January.  I hope you join us!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a wrap for my first day. I'm not having any withdrawals from caffeine or sweets. Tomorrow I will cook lentil soup infused with lemon and curry. Also, having my daily green smoothie.


----------



## mblake8 (Jan 2, 2014)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> It's a wrap for my first day. I'm not having any withdrawals from caffeine or sweets. Tomorrow I will cook lentil soup infused with lemon and curry. Also, having my daily green smoothie.



Today is day 1 for me.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 2, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm praying for all those who started fasting yesterday and today.  I'll join you on Sunday!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 2, 2014)

I will actually be starting my fast on Monday but I will be cutting down my portions for the rest of the week and use up the last of the stuff in my fridge. I need to go shopping tomorrow to make all my dinners. Ladies what recipes will out be using frequently throughout this fast??? So far I've got lots of soups and various salads


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 2, 2014)

Day One done! I had a great day. Stayed in the spirit and experienced no cravings. I did have a headache in the afternoon but that's because I got busy at work and didn't eat enough ( an orange took care of that). I'll be better prepared going forward


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I cooked this earlier. 
*Lentil soup infused with lemon, curry, tomatoes, cilantro, etc.*






I want to cook this next...maybe later on in the week. 
*Veggie Kabobs*


----------



## demlew (Jan 2, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> I'm starting on the 5th as well...I actually borrowed the book from my local library. It provided a general reference, but wasn't a necessity in my opinion.



FriscoGirl - I'm starting mine on the 5th as well.  My library didn't have the book, so I'm buying this Kindle(PC) edition for $3.  She also has her own blogsite with a lot of great recipes.  She has so many on her free site, I'm not sure how many more are included in the book, but it seems worth it.

 **I have no affiliation with the author/site.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Guid...?ie=UTF8&qid=1388724446&sr=8-1&keywords=feola

http://www.ultimatedanielfast.com/


----------



## Divine. (Jan 3, 2014)

How do you fast when you're at work? When do you have time to pray?


----------



## stephluv (Jan 3, 2014)

I started my fast January 2nd and it will be for 40 days Though it is not a Daniels fast it is very similar

Divine. Hi well fasting is consecrating yourself so I make time prior and after work But during the day while on the clock I use my lunch break to really get into a prayer whether in the bathroom stall, in a closed office room or in the car Let the Lord lead you and listen If you feel the urge to say a quick few words while grabbing water then do it


----------



## Baggettcindy (Jan 3, 2014)

I didn't know this fast was so popular at this time of year. I think we start ours 5 Jan. I fell off the band wagon with my weight loss for the last few months and this will help me get back on track. The hardest part for me will be no coffee..plus I have a function to attend 9 jan...I guess I will bring my own food.  Oh well.... Can we use butter? I plan to eat yams...but need butter...i put butter on my spinach, collard greens...etc


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 3, 2014)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I cooked this earlier.
> Lentil soup infused with lemon, curry, tomatoes, cilantro, etc.
> 
> I want to cook this next...maybe later on in the week.
> Veggie Kabobs



WhipEffectz1, looks delicious....please share the recipes.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 3, 2014)

Divine., I'm not sure of the type of work you do, but I like to think that written prayers (journal) are heard as well. When I was working at a cubicle, I'd bow and pray at my desk for a few minutes or jot things down to pray about later in the day. I also spent idle time at work meditating on a scripture verse.


----------



## Divine. (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Praying during work is going to be the most difficult because I have zero privacy. I work in an office that has an open concept so everyone is on top of each other. In addition someone is always going in and out of the bathroom too *sigh* I guess I'll just have to pray in the car. 

Baggettcindy butter is dairy so it is prohibited. Use a vegan butter such as earth balance. I love that butter! I got it from Target. If you haven't planned your meals please do so. I learned fairly quickly that you can easily get off track on this fast if you don't read labels.

I thought I was gonna start this week but that was a fail so I'm beginning my fast with my church on Sunday. I was going to fast 21 days but I'm really afraid of losing weight! I would need to speak to my doctor about how to prevent rapid weight loss if I plan on going that long.


----------



## mblake8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Divine. said:


> How do you fast when you're at work? When do you have time to pray?


I plan on praying in the bathroom or making a trip to my car. I will sometimes find empty offices or conference rooms. 

What is everyone focused on while they are fasting? I am focused on breaking strongholds in my life


----------



## Divine. (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been experimenting with a few food ideas this week. I highly recommend investing in a Nicer Dicer Plus. Makes cutting vegetables a breeze!

*Recipe ideas* (I modified them to meet my needs so some exact measurements are omitted):

*Breakfast*
Strawberry banana smoothie

1/2 cup of Frozen strawberries
One banana
1 cup of soy milk
1 tablespoon ground flax seed

Blend everything together.

Home fried potatoes

3 red potatoes
2 tablespoons of olive oil
Diced Green pepper
Diced Onion
Kosher Salt
Parsley flakes

1. Boil potatoes 
2. While potatoes are boiling, saute green peppers and onions in 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Set aside.
3. Strain potatoes and cut into rectangular cubes (I use my Nicer Dicer for this)
4. Cook potatoes in 1 tablespoon of olive oil in skillet. Add parsley flakes, onions, and green peppers. Salt to taste.

Muesli (basically cold oatmeal)

1/2 cup rolled oats
Dry apples
Dates (nature's candy )
Soy milk

Combine all the dry ingredients in a bowl. Add soy milk and enjoy!

*Lunch/Dinner*
Veggie Burger on flat bread

1 cup of black beans
1 sliced carrot
1 sliced potato
Thawed frozen sweet corn 
vegan butter

1. Mash black beans. Set aside.
2. Boil carrots and potatoes until soft.
3. Strain potatoes and carrots and mash them into the bowl of black beans.
4. Add corn to mixture.
5. Shape ingredients into a patty (1/2 cup of the mixture should do)
6. Heat skillet and add vegan butter
7. Cook veggie patty on both sides until it firms (Don't get too frustrated if it falls apart )
8. Serve on whole wheat flat bread or eat alone 

Mashed sweet potatoes

Sweet potatoes/yams
Soy milk
Cinnamon
vanilla

1. You can either bake the potatoes first or boil them. Baking them seems to preserve the sweetness better.
2. Mash potatoes
3. Add soy milk, cinnamon, and vanilla to taste.
*I haven't tried this but try making some date honey and add it to the dish for a sweeter taste.

I plan on doing a lot of experimenting so I will post any new finds!

ETA: I'm thinking of making a southwest black bean soup with corn (making this up ) with a soy based sour cream. I hope it's not against the rules to make your food taste good


----------



## Baggettcindy (Jan 3, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Thanks ladies! Praying during work is going to be the most difficult because I have zero privacy. I work in an office that has an open concept so everyone is on top of each other. In addition someone is always going in and out of the bathroom too *sigh* I guess I'll just have to pray in the car.
> 
> @Baggettcindy butter is dairy so it is prohibited. Use a vegan butter such as earth balance. I love that butter! I got it from Target. If you haven't planned your meals please do so. I learned fairly quickly that you can easily get off track on this fast if you don't read labels.
> 
> I thought I was gonna start this week but that was a fail so I'm beginning my fast with my church on Sunday. I was going to fast 21 days but I'm really afraid of losing weight! I would need to speak to my doctor about how to prevent rapid weight loss if I plan on going that long.


\

Thanx....never heard of vegan butter......or earth balance!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I always put a spin on most of my recipes but here are the basics.

Lentil Soup

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped carrot
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 pound lentils, picked and rinsed
1 cup peeled and chopped tomatoes
2 quarts chicken or vegetable broth
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground toasted cumin
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground grains of paradise
Directions
Place the olive oil into a large 6-quart Dutch oven and set over medium heat. Once hot, add the onion, carrot, celery and salt and sweat until the onions are translucent, approximately 6 to 7 minutes. Add the lentils, tomatoes, broth, coriander, cumin and grains of paradise and stir to combine. Increase the heat to high and bring just to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, cover and cook at a low simmer until the lentils are tender, approximately 35 to 40 minutes. Using a stick blender, puree to your preferred consistency. Serve immediately.

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/lentil-soup-recipe/index.html?oc=linkback

Veggie Kabobs

8 whole mushrooms
8 small red potatoes, halved and then quartered
16 cherry tomatoes
1 bell pepper, quartered (any color)
1/2 red onion, quartered
1/3 Vinegar
Directions:

1
You may also experiment with other food times such as chucks of garlic bread, Brussels sprouts, etc.
2
Place potatoes in a saucepan in just enough water to cover them.
3
Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and cook 5-10 minutes or just until slightly tender; drain.
4
Thread veggies onto four skewers and brush with salad dressing.
5
For enhanced flavor, allow to soak in dressing for 30 minutes or so before grilling.
6
Place kabobs upon heated gas grill or on charcoal grill about 5 inches from medium coals.
7
Cover grill and cook 8-10 minutes or until veggies are tender and slightly browned, periodically brushing with additional salad dressing and turning occasionally.

Read more: <a href="http://www.food.com/recipe/grilled-veggie-kabobs-30985?oc=linkback">http://www.food.com/recipe/grilled-veggie-kabobs-30985?oc=linkback</a>


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 3, 2014)

mblake8 said:


> I plan on praying in the bathroom or making a trip to my car. I will sometimes find empty offices or conference rooms.  What is everyone focused on while they are fasting? I am focused on breaking strongholds in my life



I'll be focused on using my writing skills for God.  I wrote a play for my church before that was truly a blessing.  I have two more ideas in mind.  God always speaks to me while fasting so I'm excited to see what direction he will give me on these new ideas.

I'll also be praying for my family, present and future.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Jan 4, 2014)

My church and I are starting the fast on tomorrow. I'm trying to remind myself why I'm doing it, and that it's just not about the food part. I have a friend that has already started and she's sharing recipes with me. But I'm really am believing for a better job and career this year, so I'll be praying more.  I also want my prayer life to increase too.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 4, 2014)

whosthatgurl said:


> My church and I are starting the fast on tomorrow. I'm trying to remind myself why I'm doing it, and that it's just not about the food part. I have a friend that has already started and she's sharing recipes with me. But I'm really am believing for a better job and career this year, so I'll be praying more.  I also want my prayer life to increase too.



My church is starting tomorrow as well but my SO and I decided to start on the 2nd. I've been reading a devotional daily to keep me on track with my praying. Good luck and I will keep you in my prayers for a better job and career


----------



## Divine. (Jan 5, 2014)

I was going to participate in the Daniel Fast but I have been moved to fast with liquid only beginning tomorrow. I am fasting for financial break through and direction in my career. It will be a 24 hour fast. At most I will fast for 3 days but I will see where the Holy Spirit leads me. For those who have begun their fast today, good luck! I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mbib0002 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like another poster said, I never knew about the Daniel fast until today, at this "new" church I attended. (*sidenote*: I think it will be my place of worship while I'm in New Jersey.) I will be starting tomorrow. I drink coffee every single day so that will be a big change for me.

As part of my fast, I disconnected my TV because I spend 95% of my free time watching TV or checking the ET forum; that will be changing during this fast as I have already downloaded some spiritual books on my kindle; henceforth, I will be spending my free time reading and growing. Honestly, lack of circular TV and entertainment will be the biggest sacrifice for me, even bigger than the lack of caffeine. 

MI will be fasting for direction in my spiritual life and career. I feel like I used to experience Gods presence, and I don't anymore because my hunger for him has waned. I want to learn to trust God 100%, something I have done for very short periods of my life.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 6, 2014)

mbib0002 said:


> Like another poster said, I never knew about the Daniel fast until today, at this "new" church I attended. (*sidenote*: I think it will be my place of worship while I'm in New Jersey.) I will be starting tomorrow. I drink coffee every single day so that will be a big change for me.  As part of my fast, I disconnected my TV because I spend 95% of my free time watching TV or checking the ET forum; that will be changing during this fast as I have already downloaded some spiritual books on my kindle; henceforth, I will be spending my free time reading and growing. Honestly, lack of circular TV and entertainment will be the biggest sacrifice for me, even bigger than the lack of caffeine.  MI will be fasting for direction in my spiritual life and career. I feel like I used to experience Gods presence, and I don't anymore because my hunger for him has waned. I want to learn to trust God 100%, something I have done for very short periods of my life.



My church, Christ Church in Montclair, NJ started our fast yesterday. Did you by any chance attend our service?


----------



## mbib0002 (Jan 6, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> My church, Christ Church in Montclair, NJ started our fast yesterday. Did you by any chance attend our service?



Lol, Yes, I attended at 1:30pm. What a small world


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 6, 2014)

Yesterday was my first day.  Started out great but then a headache and some crankiness hit me later in the day.  I knew to expect the head and crankiness from the lack of sugar but it still hit me like BOOM!  I even had to apologized to my mother for the crankiness, once I realized that it was me and not her.  LOL!

I found a great recipe online for Eggplant Tomato Sauce.  I made it last night and it was amazing!!!  Here's the link if you want to try it. http://www.ultimatedanielfast.com/day-7-veggie-tray-greek-salad-and-eggplant-tomato-sauce/

 I added red peppers and mushrooms to the ingredients to enhance the flavor and make it more filling.  I ate it with brown rice spaghetti.

Praying for all of us as we continue on this fast!  Please continue to check in.


----------



## Sosa (Jan 6, 2014)

Started my fast yesterday, so far so good .
I was contemplating how I would eat my salad without dressing. So I smothered it with fresh salsa and added some guacamole...tasted good to me .

I wish I could spend more time praying though, but I have to work. Sigh. Doing my best.

Anyone taking communion while on the fast?


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 6, 2014)

Sosa said:


> Started my fast yesterday, so far so good .
> I was contemplating how I would eat my salad without dressing. So I smothered it with fresh salsa and added some guacamole...tasted good to me .
> 
> I wish I could spend more time praying though, but I have to work. Sigh. Doing my best.
> ...



Sosa - Yes, I took communion yesterday.  I know that bread and juice are not allowed on the fast but bread and juice are just the physical representation of communion.  Spiritually the bread and juice represent Jesus' body and the blood he shed for us, so I figured it was ok to partake.  I didn't real any guilt over taking it so I believe God was ok was it too.


----------



## Sosa (Jan 6, 2014)

Reminiscing said:


> Sosa - Yes, I took communion yesterday.  I know that bread and juice are not allowed on the fast but bread and juice are just the physical representation of communion.  Spiritually the bread and juice represent Jesus' body and the blood he shed for us, so I figured it was ok to partake.  I didn't real any guilt over taking it so I believe God was ok was it too.



ITA. I also took communion yesterday and will be doing so throughout the fast .


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 6, 2014)

I started today....so far so good. I plan to take communion at church on Sunday. I want to use this time to just test in His presence, seek His will for me in career and my many roles: mother, wife, sister, friend, etc. He has truly blessed me and I haven't been giving him the time he is due. I am also praying for and expecting God to move in the relationship (non existent) with my biological father and his kids.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 6, 2014)

mbib0002 said:


> Lol, Yes, I attended at 1:30pm. What a small world



Yes it is! Welcome I've been attending that church for 15 years.  My favorite service is the 10 o'clock service.  How did your first day of the fast go?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 6, 2014)

Sosa said:


> Started my fast yesterday, so far so good . I was contemplating how I would eat my salad without dressing. So I smothered it with fresh salsa and added some guacamole...tasted good to me .  I wish I could spend more time praying though, but I have to work. Sigh. Doing my best.  Anyone taking communion while on the fast?



I add olive oil and balsamic vinegar to my salads. Although nothing wrong with salsa and guacamole!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting...my church is doing this corporately


----------



## mbib0002 (Jan 6, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> Yes it is! Welcome I've been attending that church for 15 years. My favorite service is the 10 o'clock service.  How did your first day of the fast go?


 
Well, I moved to NJ in July and for the life of me couldn't find a church I connected with. Tried Liquid, and Hoboken grace, but I think I like this church so far even though it's a far drive for me and there's no parking .
Maybe next time I'll try the 10 am service. Do they have a choir?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 6, 2014)

mbib0002 said:


> Well, I moved to NJ in July and for the life of me couldn't find a church I connected with. Tried Liquid, and Hoboken grace, but I think I like this church so far even though it's a far drive for me and there's no parking . Maybe next time I'll try the 10 am service. Do they have a choir?



Parking has always been an issue there lol. So I must really love it to have been going there so long. 

There are a few choirs actually and all are amazingly good! 10 am is the most popular service, (and the best in my opinion) I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## chijewel (Jan 7, 2014)

Strated my fast on Sun, got very frustrated yday first with food and then with everything that i went to bed almost crying, couldn't figure out what was wrong with me.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 7, 2014)

I started on Sunday. I really need to figure out snacks. Being at work ironically is the hardest part for me


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 7, 2014)

chijewel said:


> Strated my fast on Sun, got very frustrated yday first with food and then with everything that i went to bed almost crying, couldn't figure out what was wrong with me.



chijewel - Don't get discouraged. It's the lack of sugar that has your emotions going up and down.  Plus, if you're a regular meat eater, your body is going through a type of withdrawal from it.  The first few days are rough but it gets better.  Try to cook your meals ahead so that you can eat at the first twinge of hunger rather than wait till your "Hangry."  

And always remember that God appreciates your effort, even if you feel like shedding a few tears.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 7, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> I started on Sunday. I really need to figure out snacks. Being at work ironically is the hardest part for me



Have you tried a nut mix?  I usually walk around with a mix of sunflower seeds, walnuts and raisins.  I also pack fruit.  

Last night I made baked salt and vinegar potato chips.  It tasted sooo good that I felt kind of guilty for eating it on the fast.  I think I will make them again but purposely make them a bit more bland.  I suspect that they tasted really good because I used to much salt.  

Here's the recipe to make regular potato chips.  http://www.ultimatedanielfast.com/for-all-you-chip-lovers-out-there/

To make them salt and vinegar, soak the potatoes in vinegar for 45 minutes up to two hours right after you slice them.  After you soak, pour off the vinegar and then continue with the next step in the recipe which is mixing the potatoes with olive oil, salt and pepper.  I also baked them on 400 instead of 375 for 15 minutes so that I didn't have to flip them, then cook the other side.  I prefer not to flip food if I don't have to.  I'm not really neat with it.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 7, 2014)

I realized that I'm not as filled. I just had an awesome ginger-soy veggie stir fry with brown rice and I was still starving. I had an apple and peanut butter afterwards and I'm still not full. Sigh. I'm already underweight for my height and I'm praying I can keep the weight ont. 

I'm going to try and make some soup and make it more filling


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jan 7, 2014)

mbib0002 said:


> Lol, Yes, I attended at 1:30pm. What a small world


 


Sorry to cut in, but that's my church as well! Small world.


----------



## kaykari (Jan 7, 2014)

Im not doing this fast, but a great veggie burger I make sometimes is one that includes chickpeas and eggplant. You can use vegan egg replacer to hold them together. Its really "meaty".


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> I realized that I'm not as filled. I just had an awesome ginger-soy veggie stir fry with brown rice and I was still starving. I had an apple and peanut butter afterwards and I'm still not full. Sigh. I'm already underweight for my height and I'm praying I can keep the weight ont.
> 
> I'm going to try and make some soup and make it more filling



Beans may help


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2014)

kaykari said:


> Im not doing this fast, but a great veggie burger I make sometimes is one that includes chickpeas and eggplant. You can use vegan egg replacer to hold them together. Its really "meaty".



kaykari, what's the recipe?


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 8, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> Beans may help



Thanks but I hate beans more than anything in life. Always have. Imagine a Jamaican who hates beans and peas lol.


----------



## Sosa (Jan 8, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> Thanks but I hate beans more than anything in life. Always have. Imagine a Jamaican who hates beans and peas lol.



A Jamaican who doesn't like rice and peas?! Awwww...I feel for ya! 
Do you usually just pick out the peas then? When I was little I hated peas..but loved when rice was cooked with it. My sweet mom would take the peas out for me before giving me my plate.  God bless mommy....such a good mother. 

Since you don't like peas/beans, eat more nuts . Is it the texture of beans that you dont like?


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sosa said:


> A Jamaican who doesn't like rice and peas?! Awwww...I feel for ya!
> Do you usually just pick out the peas then? When I was little I hated peas..but loved when rice was cooked with it. My sweet mom would take the peas out for me before giving me my plate.  God bless mommy....such a good mother.
> 
> Since you don't like peas/beans, eat more nuts . Is it the texture of beans that you dont like?



I've spent a lifetime picking out peas when served rice and peas. I can barely tolerate rice and gungu peas. It's the texture and taste. Ugh...I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it. I am however going to attempt split pea soup and pray the peas cook out. 

The thing with nuts....I only like peanuts and occasionally almonds. lol. I'm such a picky eater.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> I've spent a lifetime picking out peas when served rice and peas. I can barely tolerate rice and gungu peas. It's the texture and taste. Ugh...I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it. I am however going to attempt split pea soup and pray the peas cook out.
> 
> The thing with nuts....I only like peanuts and occasionally almonds. lol. I'm such a picky eater.



Hey Phoenix14 -

Try adding more carbs like potatoes and brown rice pasta.  I have brown rice pasta with almost every meal.  Vegetables alone are not filling enough to me and neither is soup and salad.  I'm constantly searching for something else to eat when I don't have pasta or potato, but I feel full when I do and I find that I snack less.  Hopefully this works for you as well.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 9, 2014)

Praise Report: So I was starting to feel a little like um God, are you there? I'm praying and fasting and still no answers? But then I realized I had peace. No more anxiety about the issues I had brought to Him. Then I got a job offer that a year ago I would have JUMPED at, but it's back in NY and I know the Lord isn't done with me here in Texas as yet. So I gladly turned it down. I feel fulfilled. Strange but awesome

ETA: Guacamole for lunch has shaken me out of my funk. Glad I went grocery shopping last night for inspiration. Also, I previously wanted to keep my fast secret but after one particularly cranky day I told my coworkers (we're very close) and without asking they took all the cookies and snacks and put them away so I wouldn't be tempted. My assistant even decided to join me in a modified fast and has thanked me for opening her eyes to this.


----------



## mbib0002 (Jan 9, 2014)

destinyseeker does chirst church have midweek prayer meetings/bible study?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 9, 2014)

mbib0002 said:


> destinyseeker does chirst church have midweek prayer meetings/bible study?



Only when they're scheduled and there are none on the calendar for January. Most of us belong to small "life groups" or "life activity" that meet on a weekly.


----------



## foxee (Jan 9, 2014)

Recipe time!  I made this dish last week and it was amazing!

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/pinto-black-red-bean-salad-50400000121366/



> *Pinto, Black, and Red Bean Salad with Grilled Corn and Avocado
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbib0002 (Jan 9, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> Only when they're scheduled and there are none on the calendar for January. Most of us belong to small "life groups" or "life activity" that meet on a weekly.


 
Arrrgh!!!! I've been longing to pray with fellow Christians as a church... Oh well


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 11, 2014)

mbib0002 said:


> Arrrgh!!!! I've been longing to pray with fellow Christians as a church... Oh well



We used to have bible study every Wednesday and believe it or not... it wasn't well attended so after many years the weekly ended. I like the "life (small) groups" it would be a great way for you to make friends too.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> Praise Report: So I was starting to feel a little like um God, are you there? I'm praying and fasting and still no answers? But then I realized I had peace. No more anxiety about the issues I had brought to Him. Then I got a job offer that a year ago I would have JUMPED at, but it's back in NY and I know the Lord isn't done with me here in Texas as yet. So I gladly turned it down. I feel fulfilled. Strange but awesome
> 
> ETA: Guacamole for lunch has shaken me out of my funk. Glad I went grocery shopping last night for inspiration. Also, I previously wanted to keep my fast secret but after one particularly cranky day I told my coworkers (we're very close) and without asking they took all the cookies and snacks and put them away so I wouldn't be tempted. My assistant even decided to join me in a modified fast and has thanked me for opening her eyes to this.



Phoenix14 - Thank you for sharing your praise report! It's a great feeling when we have peace about turning down opportunities.  Some opportunities are so hard to walk away from that you know without a doubt that the peace had to come from God.  I'm also happy to hear that you were able to bring someone along on this journey.  I know God has great things in store for your assistant!

My praise report for the week is that I sent out my resume on Monday to 3 people and by Wednesday I had two interviews scheduled.  I know a turnaround that quick has to be from God. 

Any more praise reports ladies?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2014)

My sisters and I started a non-profit in honor of our mother who lost her battle to breast cancer over 20 yes ago. We submitted our application to IRS for 501c3 exemption last Feb and in May was told more info was needed, but it would we would need to be assigned to a determination officer to know exactly what was wrong. At that time they were only on June 2012 apps. We figured it would be around May this year before they got to us. We were upset because we had to pass on donations and grants because we didn't have a number. Out the blue Friday, checked the mailbox to find our letter and number. We are officially a federally endorsed 501c3. God answers y'all! Just when you feel all is lost, he lets you know that he is there and still in control. What a mighty God we serve!

Oan: Dh made some amazing veggie burgers (black beans and brown rice base) with roasted plabano corn salsa. It was delicious...I ate 2.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 12, 2014)

I was financially tight as most people are after the holidays and I received a totally unexpected $1000 check.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 13, 2014)

Today is day 9 for me.  Food-wise I'm doing well, no cravings.  Spiritually, I feel really encouraged.  However, physically I feel very tired and drained.  I've even been oversleeping.  I don't remember feeling like this when I did the fast last year.  I was working out 3 days a week at the time, but this year I'm not working out due to some knee pain.  I wonder if my body is reacting differently this time because of that.  

Anyone else feeling fatigued?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 14, 2014)

Ladies - thank you for sharing your praise reports!!

I'm not on this particular fast. I fasted in December and received an unexpected pay increase. God also revealed so much to me just being in His presence.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

My church just started our 40 day fast yesterday... I am not exactly doing the Daniel fast but, I would like to share this journey with you ladies.


ETA: awesome praise reports!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 14, 2014)

This is getting frustrating. I feel like I've gotten my answers and peace from this fast but I'll still continue with it until the end of the week.

I'm losing weight and I can't afford to lose much more. Last year I lost ten lbs and had a hard time gaining it back (took me 3+months). I'm already at my end weight from last year now.  I'll still keep my practices from the fast after I'm done


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 14, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> This is getting frustrating. *I feel like I've gotten my answers and peace from this fast but I'll still continue with it until the end of the week.*
> 
> I'm losing weight and I can't afford to lose much more. Last year I lost ten lbs and had a hard time gaining it back (took me 3+months). I'm already at my end weight from last year now.  I'll still keep my practices from the fast after I'm done



Hi Phoenix14,

If you have to end your fast because of health/weight concerns that is completely understandable.  However, to the bolded, I want to encourage you not to end your fast early for that reason.  God speaks to us in his own timing. He may say everything he has to say all at one time or He may give it you in pieces.  Just because you already heard from God during your fast, doesn't mean He won't speak to you again before the fast is over. Please don't let frustration over what to eat or lack of eating cause you to miss out on the fullness of God's blessing.

And, please know that you're not alone.  Yesterday, I posted that I'm not having any cravings and today all I can think about is some hot wings.  But, I'm not letting that get me down.  I've learned to recognize the enemy at work.  I know that God has more to say to me during this fast otherwise the enemy wouldn't be taunting me right now.  

Again, if it's health related I completely understand.  But, when I read the part about you being frustrated it tugged at my heart.  Even if you don't continue with the full Daniel Fast, please consider a partial fast or giving up TV or Internet or something to continue your commit to fast.  I just feel that God isn't done with you yet.  There's more to your blessing.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 14, 2014)

Reminiscing thank you for responding. I'm definitely going to continue it to the end of the week like I planned. I think I was just having a hard time this morning. Between work, my cousin's death and essentially cutting a few people out of my life, I've been emotionally drained. I'm just waiting on the Lord to fill me up.

I guess I have another praise report lol. I'm an introvert but I've been wanting to find a way to meet people at church and spread my wings a bit more. This past Sunday I was introduced to someone at church and was able to offer my services pro-bono to her, I signed up for a small group and was told by one of their organizers that she would keep her eye on me because she wants me to consider hosting one the next round. I've NEVER considered being a leader or facilitator for anything before (did yall read the part about being an introvert??). We'll see.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 15, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> @Reminiscing thank you for responding. I'm definitely going to continue it to the end of the week like I planned. I think I was just having a hard time this morning. Between work, my cousin's death and essentially cutting a few people out of my life, I've been emotionally drained. I'm just waiting on the Lord to fill me up.
> 
> I guess I have another praise report lol. I'm an introvert but I've been wanting to find a way to meet people at church and spread my wings a bit more. This past Sunday I was introduced to someone at church and was able to offer my services pro-bono to her, I signed up for a small group and was told by one of their organizers that she would keep her eye on me because she wants me to consider hosting one the next round. I've NEVER considered being a leader or facilitator for anything before (did yall read the part about being an introvert??). We'll see.



Amen to your praise report!  So glad God is blessing you with breakthroughs!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 16, 2014)

PRAISE REPORT:

I went to my interview yesterday (2nd of the two l lined up last week) and was offered the job on the spot!!  I start on Monday.  Praise God from whom all blessings flow!!!


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Reminiscing said:


> PRAISE REPORT:  I went to my interview yesterday (2nd of the two l lined up last week) and was offered the job on the spot!!  I start on Monday.  Praise God from whom all blessings flow!!!



So happy for you!!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Reminiscing said:


> PRAISE REPORT:
> 
> I went to my interview yesterday (2nd of the two l lined up last week) and was offered the job on the spot!!  I start on Monday.  Praise God from whom all blessings flow!!!



Praise God for favor!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 16, 2014)

Praise Report: Yesterday morning I was having a hard time. and it wasn't until I was literally in tears that I realized how loved I am at work. My assistant reminded me to cast my cares upon the Lord and despite my despair I felt encouraged and loved.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 17, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> Praise Report: Yesterday morning I was having a hard time. and it wasn't until I was literally in tears that I realized how loved I am at work. My assistant reminded me to cast my cares upon the Lord and despite my despair I felt encouraged and loved.



Amen!  At a time when so many work environments are harsh and very competitive, it's a blessing that you have people there who love and care for you.  God is truly amazing!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 21, 2014)

This is my last week of fasting.  Anyone else still fasting?  How's it going?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 21, 2014)

I am still fasting and in a great place! Wednesday will be my 21st day but my boyfriend and I have decided to do 30 Days.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm still here and God is moving. He's strengthening my friendship with some awesome like-minded women. He had blessed my dh with an unexpected bonus. My kids are thriving and we are just in a good place. I'm so thankful.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 22, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> I am still fasting and in a great place! Wednesday will be my 21st day but my boyfriend and I have decided to do 30 Days.





gvin89 said:


> I'm still here and God is moving. He's strengthening my friendship with some awesome like-minded women. He had blessed my dh with an unexpected bonus. My kids are thriving and we are just in a good place. I'm so thankful.



Wonderful!  So glad to hear things are going with you all.  God's love is truly amazing!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 22, 2014)

I just started my 40 day fast last week so, I'm still here and doing pretty well. I do need to read, pray and journal more. I love writing "Dear God" letters especially when I'm fasting.


----------



## foxee (Jan 22, 2014)

Ladies, I just finished my 21 days!  It was a truly eye opening experience.  This year I decided to begin the fast on 1/1 instead of the first Sunday of the year, and I'm so glad I did.  I rang in the New Year in church and ended my fast last night in prayer at midnight. 

During the fast there were a lot of ups and downs, but I came out feeling renewed and refreshed.  I have an overwhelming sense of peace.  I feel God is doing a new thing in my life and 2014 is going to be the year of many breakthroughs and blessings.


----------



## Sosa (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm still fasting and I am loving it! I love the "place" I enter while I am fasting, very spiritually invigorating . 

I end my fast on this Sunday.


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am still in the beginning of my fast. Today is day 8 for me. I have been journaling and praying. I was sick the first week and I'm starting to feel better this week. 

Some things that I prayed for 2014 are starting to come to fruition. I feel awed and excited to see God work in my life. I'm not sure what will happen but I know that I'm safe and God will see me through. This fast is powerful y'all. I'm really thankful that I came upon the thread here.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 23, 2014)

I feel like I'm getting somewhere. God is revealing  a lot to me and forcing me to get my spirit right...


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 23, 2014)

Phoenixsky13 said:


> I am still in the beginning of my fast. Today is day 8 for me. I have been journaling and praying. I was sick the first week and I'm starting to feel better this week.
> 
> Some things that I prayed for 2014 are starting to come to fruition. I feel awed and excited to see God work in my life. I'm not sure what will happen but I know that I'm safe and God will see me through. *This fast is powerful y'all.* I'm really thankful that I came upon the thread here.



Amen to the bolded!!!


----------



## Sosa (Jan 27, 2014)

I have decided to extend my fast until end of January. I decided to do a full fast this past Fri-Sun so I'm going back on the Daniel now for a week.

Yesterday at church 3 persons spontaneously came up to pray for me.Two at first service and one at the evening service. This has never happened to me before. 
Like I am there just worshipping at my seat and a lady said "The Spirit told me to agree with you. I dont know what is, but let me pray with you. If two touch and agree, it shall be established. " After she prayed, she said I'm going to have a good week.
One other lady just held me from behind and pressed her cheeks in my back and started praying in tongues. Just a-travailing. Older white lady.

I can't wait to come back with my testimonies . I can scarce contain myself, I'm just so excited .

Btw, I am also understanding more about fasting. I understand that fasting doesn't change God (as He isn't a genie and I can't "make" Him do what I want etc.)...fasting changes ME. To be more in-tuned spiritually so I can know what to pray for--what He wants to do, what's going on in the spiritual realm etc. Putting my flesh under submission and spending time with God is fodder for my spirit.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 28, 2014)

I ended my fast yesterday at 23 days.  My mom had surgery yesterday so my sister and I agreed not to break our fast until she came out successfully.  God was surely faithful to us.  My mom came out of surgery with more energy than she had in her past surgeries and her doctor said that the damage to her knee wasn't as bad as he expected.  God is goood!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow I did this and god granted me one of the few things  I was fasting for in week 2 and the good part is I lost 15 pounds


----------



## Phoenixsky13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Praise Report: I had been really down in December. I have a good job but I'm a graduate student and my job is no longer willing to work with my schedule. They accommodate me as much as they can but its not enough. I applied for a few graduate assistantships before Xmas. I didn't here anything back. 

Started the fast on the 15th. It's day 15 and I was offered a position today. I will have the same take home pay +\- 100$ for working 20 hours in comparison to the 31 hours I'm currently working. I feel like a weight has been lifted. I know it's Gods work. When I asked for this back in Dec I almost didn't believe it was possible but I knew that all things are possible through Jesus so I asked anyway.  I'm so thankful right now.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 31, 2014)

Phoenixsky13 said:


> Praise Report: I had been really down in December. I have a good job but I'm a graduate student and my job is no longer willing to work with my schedule. They accommodate me as much as they can but its not enough. I applied for a few graduate assistantships before Xmas. I didn't here anything back.
> 
> Started the fast on the 15th. It's day 15 and I was offered a position today. I will have the same take home pay +\- 100$ for working 20 hours in comparison to the 31 hours I'm currently working. I feel like a weight has been lifted. I know it's Gods work. When I asked for this back in Dec I almost didn't believe it was possible but I knew that all things are possible through Jesus so I asked anyway.  I'm so thankful right now.



Wonderful testimony!  God is good!  He blessed me with a new during the fast as well and I'm loving it.  Everyone at this company is very happy to be here.  I haven't been in such a positive work environment in a long time.  Many blessings to you as you start your new job!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 31, 2014)

Praise report... For the last couple of weeks, my mother has had an issue with getting all of her medication. She has been going without a very critical med for almost a week now. Yesterday, I said a very specific prayer that she receive her med and she just called me to tell me that it's ready to be picked up! Thank God!!! Now my prayer is that going without her medication for all those days does not have any negative effect. In Jesus Name, Amen!


----------



## destinyseeker (Mar 2, 2014)

I forgot to post a praise report at the end if my 45 day fast... My boyfriend not only got a job (after being out of work for 6 months) he got his dream job. Salary, distance, and responsibilities and growth potential..  All exactly as we prayed for!

I received unexpected money and opportunities to earn more money just when I needed it (a number of times during the Fast).  

Relationally we went through some things that really challenged us and brought us even closer together. 

Spiritually, I felt so close to The Lord. 

And on a side note we both feel and look better physically than we did before the Fast. 

I will definitely be doing another Daniel Fast at another point during the year.


----------

